# Tunstall Court, Hartlepool, January 10



## Krypton (Jan 23, 2010)

This trip was sparked after the recent fire there. (get it - sparked!!). I had to see it before it went for ever. Its so trashed inside now. What also got me was how wet the building was. The staircase is about to rot away  We also had a police run in and i also met an other urbexer there. Was a good but scary day ( after the police fail).

Tunstall court was built in 1899 by famous shipbuilder and entrepreneur Williams C Gray whose family lived there for nearly 30 years. The Furness family who were a massive name in shipbuilding then occupied the building until the Council took ownership in 1948.

The local authority then used this building as an educational establishment until spiraling costs forced them to give it up in 2002. The last owners were a company who leased single appartments in the building for £25 a week but this scheme was short lived and it closed completely in 2006. (thanks poolie girl) 






























































As usual, more on my flickr page.

Thanks For Looking

Krypton


----------



## jonney (Jan 23, 2010)

Great post Jack another gorgeous old building gone to waste


----------



## Urban Mole (Jan 23, 2010)

That really is a nice building, grafitti and damage aside, that would make a great house.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 23, 2010)

Urban Mole said:


> That really is a nice building, grafitti and damage aside, that would make a great house.



It would, it would cost a hell of a lot to do up though. The basement is bigger than the first floor!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2010)

What a fab building! Lovely architecture and unusual features. Nice work, Jack.


----------



## el gringo (Jan 27, 2010)

Fantastic architecture, especially the domed roof and the round railing sections.


----------

